# Moda's 1800's mini quilt



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I took this little quilt with me to visit my dad in KY and got most of the hand quilting done on the drive. I just finished quilting it and binding it yesterday. It is the first piece I have ever finished hand quilting! lol Thank goodness it measures in at 20 x 20! lol








Here is a pic of the stitches and with a quarter on it to show you how tiny the blocks are:








Last but not least, a pic of the back:








I did the baptist fans completely freehand, and I like the way it turned out, but think next time I will mark the fans, first. This will be gifted to some friends of ours.
Here is the pattern if you are interested:
http://www.modabakeshop.com/2009/09/1800s-vintage-quilt-by-sheryl-johnson.html


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That turned out GREAT Reenie!!! 

You go girl, when it comes to the hand quilting. I don't care if the quilt was 5" square, I wouldn't want to hand quilt it!

Aren't those mini's fun, though?!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Beautifully done!! Can't wait to see the next one.
Catherine


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - beautiful and such nice stitching.

You do such good work.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is great!


----------



## Nico DeMouse (Feb 25, 2008)

That is really lovely.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

That is great. I have always wanted to try my hand at mini quillts and have not gotten to that yet, but this pattern may do the trick for me. I might have to try thisas I always have to have something in my hands going and quilting this by hand would do me good.
Thanks
Debbie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That turned out Great...
It is Beautiful !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

That is so neat! Did you use any type of hoop? (hope my ignorance isn't showing too badly) I make a lot of small things and would love to hand quilt, even took a class of it but I didn't practice afterwards and have forgotten how to do it.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That's awesome. We just went to a quilt show yesterday that had tons of minis, and I'm looking to do one. There's a whole series called "Jo's Little Women" quilts that look right up my alley, but I can't find a shop (yet) around here that's still doing it. Still not done looking, and might have go internet shopping.  Great work, as usual.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL !!!! Thanks for the link ... thats next on my "to do " list !!! ...... I may even hand quilt it !! How long did it take you to hand quilt yours ?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! Farmwoman, I didn't use a hoop..I just had it basted together. Since I planned on quilting it while sitting in a car, I felt the hoop would be too cumbersome. MizMary...hmmm..I would say it took me about 14 hours to handquilt it. Hard to say as I would put it down for awhile in the car, then pick it up later. I could be way off, but I think that is a safe estimate.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is so nice! You must really have a lot of patience, tp work with those small squares, and sew by hand. Well done!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow nice job! I'm doing baptist fans on a quilt right now, first time I've used them, such a nice traditional look! What a job to do it by hand, you go girl!


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

That's phenomenal! Oh, it makes my hand cramp up just looking at it though! Good job.


----------

